# What is the greatest sandwich?



## smithnwesson (Oct 24, 2011)

There's lots of wonderful sammiches. 

Hamburger? Reuben? Oyster po' boy? BLT? Corned beef?

What's yours?

- Jim


----------



## supersoup (Oct 24, 2011)

The Vermonter from Dough in East Boston...

Maple turkey, smoked gouda cheese, bacon, sliced green apple and fresh red onion with a sun dried tomato mayo. Served on extra thick sliced multigrain and baked in our oven.


SO GOOD.


----------



## Fat Brian (Oct 24, 2011)

The #19 add roast beef from Substation II. Its turkey, ham, bologna, salami, cappicola, pepperoni, and roast beef on a foot long toasted sourdough roll. Que Homer drool,


----------



## smithnwesson (Oct 24, 2011)

I'll have to go with the BLT.


----------



## Fat Brian (Oct 24, 2011)

Ah yes, the BLT. Simple but elegant, and surprisingly easy to screw up.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Oct 24, 2011)

Eggplant parmigiana sub. :eat2:


----------



## smithnwesson (Oct 24, 2011)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Eggplant parmigiana sub. :eat2:


Oh yes! That one, too.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 24, 2011)

The after Thanksgiving special ...

Left-over carved turkey breast with stuffing and cranberry sauce between two thick slices of pillowy, doughy, homemade bread.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Oct 25, 2011)

The Yankee Stadium from Katz's Deli in Houston...Grilled salami and cream cheese on challah bread.


----------



## MrBob (Oct 25, 2011)

Bacon & Fried mushroom in a toasted demi-baguette. With some HP brown sauce. Unspeakably good.


----------



## lypeaches (Oct 25, 2011)

Hmmm...As a general pick, I love a Reuben sandwich. I do like the fact that it's fairly standard menu choice across the US and Canada...and hard to get a bad one. Pretty safe choice. I love BLT's but am picky about them, so rarely order them. Same with the turkey sandwiches.


----------



## idontspeakespn (Oct 25, 2011)

The Lobster roll. I will probably eat my weight's worth when I come home for Christmas. Nothing like succulent lobster, lightly dressed, stuffed inside hot toasted, buttered bread, served with a side of sweet potato fries. 

Heaven.


----------



## BlackBBW2010 (Oct 25, 2011)

Cranberry mayo on toasted ciabatta, with turkey, swiss cheese and rocket  tastes amazing :eat2:


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 25, 2011)

Fresh rolls, grilled chicken breast (marinated in greek dressing), feta/cream cheese mix, red onion, thinly sliced cucumber.

Yum!


----------



## Yakatori (Oct 25, 2011)

BlackBBW2010 said:


> "_Cranberry mayo on toasted ciabatta, with turkey, swiss cheese and rocket  tastes amazing :eat2:_"


What's "rocket?" 

Whenever I can find them, I like the Bahn Mi (Vietnamese-style sandwich; roast pork, cilantro, cucumber/carrot/radish pickle-ey mixture, God-knows-what-else that makes it all taste AMAZING with a can of Coke.:eat2

I also like my-own, kinda, version of "the Italian Mix," hence swiss-cheese instead of provolone or mozzerella; a little' bit each of salami, pepperoni, proscuitto; but mostly regular ham thinly-sliced, shredded romaine & a little very thinly sliced onion; tomatoes with salt & pepper; maybe, a little bit of roasted-red peppers and banna peppers; a very small amount of olive oil & vinegar on one side of the bread and over the romaine & onions; but, also, a moderate and evenly spread amount of Grey-Poupon on the other.


----------



## danbsc29630 (Oct 25, 2011)

As far as general sandwiches I would say the Reuben. Anything else depends on the sandwich shop. I am a big fan of Jersey Mike's Origianal Italian.


----------



## cinnamitch (Oct 25, 2011)

If i have all the ingredients then it would be sliced fresh tomatoes and thin sliced onions on french bread with olive oil, salt and pepper. It's not good unless the tomatoes are fresh.


----------



## Gingembre (Oct 25, 2011)

Yakatori said:


> What's "rocket?"



What we Brits/Irish call arugula (sp?).

Ahh sandwiches, my favourite food! I could never pick just one favourite, but I love...
- brie & grape, with mayo & lettuce
- goats cheese & roasted peppers
- hummous & tomato
- roast chicken, iceberg lettuce, mayo & pickle
- cheese (cheddar), tomato, cucumber & salad cream
- 'xmas sandwich' (turkey, stuffing, mayo, cranberry sauce & sausage)

Nom nom nom nom nom!


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 25, 2011)

For me it's a tie between a BLT or the after Thanksgiving sandwich made of white bread,mayo,leftover carved white meat turkey and cranberry sauce.:eat2::eat2:


----------



## Captain Save (Oct 25, 2011)

My absolute favorite has to be the Gyros. Seasoned lamb and beef on warm buttered pita bread with feta cheese, tzatziki sauce, tomatoes and lettuce...mmmm...

*leaves to go to the nearest greek restaurant*

A good club sandwich comes in second, with extra bacon of course.
:happy:


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Oct 25, 2011)

Gingembre said:


> Ahh sandwiches, my favourite food! I could never pick just one favourite, but I love...
> - brie & grape, with mayo & lettuce
> - goats cheese & roasted peppers
> - hummous & tomato
> ...



Truly, you are the Queen of Sandwiches. :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## vardon_grip (Oct 26, 2011)

The #19 at Langer's Deli in LA is THE BEST pastrami sandwich in the world! The most succulent pastrami in the world is hand carved while still hot and set on Langer's own Jewish rye bread. It is topped with cole slaw and swiss cheese and Russian dressing. Sorry Katz, Nate and Al's, Carnegie deli..et al, this one belongs to the left coast.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 26, 2011)

There's a local bakery in town that makes amazing sandwiches. Their turkey boobies sandwich with mayo and cheese is awesome. 

I don't know if it counts, but shawarma. I LOVE shawarma. Especially the one made at a Lebanese restaurant here in town called Cedars. Om nom nom. Yummy roasted chicken, pickles, cucumber, tomato, lettuce, grated Monterey cheddar and some sweet sauce. Best thing ever. I would live off it if I could. Unfortunately the price of it adds up quickly (5$ a shawarma) but sooo worth getting!


----------



## Twilley (Oct 26, 2011)

For a while there, I would have said a Cuban sandwich (ham, roasted pork, swiss cheese, spiced mustard and mayo, and diced pickles for a nice sour crunch). But now that I have discovered the glory of olive salad

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001HBRDVU/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I have to totally re-assess what I know about sandwiching


----------



## Twilley (Oct 26, 2011)

supersoup said:


> The Vermonter from Dough in East Boston...
> 
> Maple turkey, smoked gouda cheese, bacon, sliced green apple and fresh red onion with a sun dried tomato mayo. Served on extra thick sliced multigrain and baked in our oven.
> 
> ...



OH GOD I WANT THIS INSIDE OF ME NOW *drools*


----------



## sweetfrancaise (Oct 26, 2011)

My favorites:

-Egg mayo with a hint of mustard, fresh cracked pepper and watercress on thick multigrain or pumpernickel

-Ham, swiss and butter on a soft baguette

-Curried chicken (or egg) salad. YUM.


----------



## lypeaches (Oct 27, 2011)

Yakatori said:


> What's "rocket?"
> 
> Whenever I can find them, I like the Bahn Mi (Vietnamese-style sandwich; roast pork, cilantro, cucumber/carrot/radish pickle-ey mixture, God-knows-what-else that makes it all taste AMAZING with a can of Coke.:eat2



Ah yes, thank you for the name of this sandwich...the Bahn Mi...I'm committing it to memory now. I've had them before, but didn't know their name. They totally rock!


----------



## Yakatori (Oct 27, 2011)

A situation you really don't want to extricate yourself-from:



lypeaches said:


> "_Ah yes, thank you for the name of this sandwich...the Bahn Mi...I'm committing it to memory now. I've had them before, but didn't know their name. They totally rock!_"


Apparently, there are now some sit-down restaurants in bigger cities which are based around variations of this theme. But I, personally, discovered them for myself trawling through various Asian markets. I always get hungry while I'm doing that type of shopping, and a lot of those places have some uniquely delightful snacks. There, I've gotten some pretty decent-sized sandwiches for only a few bucks. They just taste absolutely great cold, wrapped in just the right amount of wax-paper to allow the inside to stay a little moist and cool and fresh while the outer-crust hardens-up a bit. Perfect-eating for when you're starving for anything a little savory, but you need it to be a bit contained; like if you're standing on a corner waiting for a bus or someone. But, if you can just wait until you get home; and pop-it into a very hot oven (with the paper half-on?) for about 2 minutes...you will tend to come-out with and even more awesome range of really distinct tastes, textures, & colors.


----------



## lypeaches (Oct 28, 2011)

I've only ever had them cold. I was given one by a fellow (Vietnamese) worker once several years ago, and fell in love with the sandwich...this was up in Canada. I finally got her to explain to me where to get them...but when i ventured in to the tiny restaurant...for whatever reason I was not successful in getting what i wanted. I had to take her with me to order in Vietnamese. Which was only rarely possible, so I gave up hope finding out what they were. I'll have to see if I can find a place in the city next time I go.


----------



## smithnwesson (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm gonna have to track one of them bad boy's down. Fortunately, Richmond has a rather large Vietnamese population, so my odds are good. :eat2:


----------



## Dromond (Oct 30, 2011)

Just about any form of gyro sandwich. Lamb and tzatziki? I'm so there.

Also:

Anything with bacon on it.


----------



## one2one (Oct 30, 2011)

Fat Brian said:


> Ah yes, the BLT. Simple but elegant, and surprisingly easy to screw up.


This is so true. I never order them out but tend to make them myself at home to get it just the way I like it.


Dr. Feelgood said:


> Eggplant parmigiana sub. :eat2:


I love this one. Also, chicken parm. I had a place close to me that made wonderful eggplant and chicken parm., but they closed about a month ago, and I'm so bummed.


idontspeakespn said:


> The Lobster roll. I will probably eat my weight's worth when I come home for Christmas. Nothing like succulent lobster, lightly dressed, stuffed inside hot toasted, buttered bread, served with a side of sweet potato fries.


I nearly moaned when I saw this. 


sweetfrancaise said:


> Ham, swiss and butter on a soft baguette


I had forgotten all about this one, but it is so good and so simple.


Dromond said:


> Just about any form of gyro sandwich. Lamb and tzatziki? I'm so there.


I'm right behind you! I also adore cold lamb and mint sauce on a baguette, with a little butter and lettuce.

It's impossible to pick just one, but two of my absolute favorites are the Reuben (must be saucy, cheesy and lightly grilled with very tender meat, though) and a shrimp po' boy.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Nov 1, 2011)

The Italian Meatball sub.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 1, 2011)

Having lived in fly-over country all of my life, I believe I've never even gotten close to a really good deli sub, let alone the greatest. The pics that get posted at the HB bbw bash where y'all go to a sammich place and there's this ginormous corned beef sammich.. I would classify that as the greatest.

I grab a rueben whenever I can, esp when its on a marbled rye. With extra extra kraut. More kraut would be even better.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 1, 2011)

TraciJo67 said:


> The after Thanksgiving special ...
> 
> Left-over carved turkey breast with stuffing and cranberry sauce between two thick slices of pillowy, doughy, homemade bread.



Simple after Turkey date special... still reminded me of this monster on thisiswhyyourrefat.tumblr.com: 









> Leftover turkey, mashed potatoes, stuffing, gravy, corn, cranberry sauce, mac & cheese, puerto rican rice, brussel sprouts, bacon, white castle hamburgers and ravioli inside a foot long bun.


----------



## smithnwesson (Nov 1, 2011)

Holy fuck!

:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## smithnwesson (Nov 7, 2011)

In the mood for a grilled cheese? No?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2waQ6AILNM&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Well how about now?

- Jim


----------



## Deven (Nov 7, 2011)

A really good Reuben, when I'm craving them, is hard to beat.

But, my favorite favorite favorite sandwich is actually my sandwich after New Year's Day. I don't know how far the tradition reaches, but my family (and several other families) always eat Pork and Sauerkraut on New Year's Day. I love taking the pork, layering on, some sauerkraut, laying that on, and then a layer of mashed potatoes on any bread available. Oh. My. God. The Carbs... but, that is why I'm fat... :eat2:


----------



## Emma (Nov 7, 2011)

At the moment I'm really liking the simple smoked salmon and cream cheese sandwich. yum


----------



## MLadyJ (Nov 10, 2011)

I think all (or most) of the above sandwiches sound great..mine is kinda simple but it floats my boat...Super, super fresh sour, sourdough bread with rare rare roast beef, swiss cheese, thinly sliced red onion. I'll use sprouts if available and most times avocado. Sprinkle with garlic salt and smear some mayo on. Gawd, I wish we still lived in the land of real sourdough bread.


----------



## Dromond (Nov 10, 2011)

Nothing -

- I repeat for emphasis -

- NOTHING -

- beats sourdough bread. It is the best.


----------



## smithnwesson (Nov 10, 2011)

MLadyJ said:


> I think all (or most) of the above sandwiches sound great..mine is kinda simple but it floats my boat...Super, super fresh sour, sourdough bread with rare rare roast beef, swiss cheese, thinly sliced red onion. I'll use sprouts if available and most times avocado. Sprinkle with garlic salt and smear some mayo on. Gawd, I wish we still lived in the land of real sourdough bread.


Wow! Nice description.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37v-6Zs5T10

 - Jim


----------



## Rojodi (Nov 10, 2011)

The one I neither have to make or pay for!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 11, 2011)

A fresh, ripe sliced tomato on Bunny brand white bread, with Hellmann's mayo on both sides with a dash of salt and pepper, sliced on the diagonal.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Nov 11, 2011)

D_A_Bunny said:


> A fresh, ripe sliced tomato on Bunny brand white bread, with Hellmann's mayo on both sides with a dash of salt and pepper, sliced on the diagonal.



If the tomato is home-grown, bread and mayo are optional.:happy:


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 12, 2011)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> If the tomato is home-grown, bread and mayo are optional.:happy:



This, my friend, is true.


----------



## Twilley (Nov 12, 2011)

Dromond said:


> Nothing -
> 
> - I repeat for emphasis -
> 
> ...



I know man. Sourdough is one of those things where like, I wanna wake up inside a giant loaf of it and eat my way to freedom. 

It occurs to me that I may have already said that around here somewhere once before. I don't care, it's still true and worth repeating.


----------



## Deven (Nov 12, 2011)

Twilley said:


> I know man. Sourdough is one of those things where like, I wanna wake up inside a giant loaf of it and eat my way to freedom.
> 
> It occurs to me that I may have already said that around here somewhere once before. I don't care, it's still true and worth repeating.



Fresh baked sourdough with nothing but some melted butter.


----------



## Twilley (Nov 12, 2011)

DevenDoom said:


> Fresh baked sourdough with nothing but some melted butter.



Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude

:smitten:


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 13, 2011)

I know that nothing compares to fresh baked bread, but all of you sourdough bread lovers need to try Pepperidge Farm Farm baked Sourdough bread. Toast it lightly and slather it with softened butter. It is incredibly good. Also makes a great sandwich.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Nov 21, 2011)

Mine was one I made on a fresh rosemary ciabatta roll, quite soft, but a bit of chewiness in the crust, with an edge of crispness.

I melted plenty of triple cream Brie and spread it thickly on both sides.

Then several slices of reheated leftover prime rib.

Several leaves of cold crisp romaine, and a quick grind of smoked peppercorn, and my eyes were rolling back in my head.

I still debate whether a thin slice of beefsteak tomato might have made it even better or not.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Nov 21, 2011)

QuasimodoQT said:


> I still debate whether a thin slice of beefsteak tomato might have made it even better or not.



This is a serious question, and there are no easy answers, because so much depends on the individual tomato. If the tomato was home-grown, the answer is YES!: a ripe, home-grown beefsteak tomato will make almost anything better, including a broken heart. If the tomato was organic and locally grown, the answer is 'probably'. But if the tomato came from Safeway ... or if its provenance is unknown ... you are right to exercise caution: your sandwich sounds like a work of art :bow:that needs to be protected from the second-rate tomatoes of an uncaring public. :eat2:


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Nov 22, 2011)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> This is a serious question, and there are no easy answers, because so much depends on the individual tomato. If the tomato was home-grown, the answer is YES!: a ripe, home-grown beefsteak tomato will make almost anything better, including a broken heart. If the tomato was organic and locally grown, the answer is 'probably'. But if the tomato came from Safeway ... or if its provenance is unknown ... you are right to exercise caution: your sandwich sounds like a work of art :bow:that needs to be protected from the second-rate tomatoes of an uncaring public. :eat2:



And a well-considered answer that is 
I think I need some homegrown tomatoes right NOW!
Tried to rep you, but I guess I've repped you elsewhere too recently.


----------



## MattB (Nov 23, 2011)

Couple of things...anyone remember that PBS documentary on sandwiches? I think it was on about 10 years ago, I was riveted watching it...I didn't have Food Network at the time, so the whole concept blew me away.

I don't think I have a "greatest" sandwich, but like a lot of folks here- any sandwich involving leftovers is my idea of heaven. For example- I never liked meat loaf, but I love making meat loaf sandwiches...very simple with a slice of onion and maybe a bit of extra ketchup to glue it together. Magic.

(I don't classify hamburgers as sandwiches either, despite the similarities of ingredients they just seem different. If you put a burger, bun and all, between two slices of bread- that would be a sandwich...)


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 23, 2011)

Ha ha, I literally typed and re-typed this post so many times it's obvious that "the greatest sandwich" is SERIOUS BUSINESS.

My current answer is I'm not sure but I'm going to guess for me it involves roast chicken, bacon, garlic mayo, fresh tomatoes, red onion, argula, and homemade bread. But then there's avocados! And slaws! And chipotle!


----------



## smithnwesson (Nov 24, 2011)

activistfatgirl said:


> Ha ha, I literally typed and re-typed this post so many times it's obvious that "the greatest sandwich" is SERIOUS BUSINESS.
> 
> My current answer is I'm not sure but I'm going to guess for me it involves roast chicken, bacon, garlic mayo, fresh tomatoes, red onion, argula, and homemade bread. But then there's avocados! And slaws! And chipotle!


Damn! That would be so thick that an alligator couldn't get it into his mouth.


----------



## Fat Brian (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## Deven (Nov 26, 2011)

Fat Brian said:


>



That cleaver looks rusty. I'd want a tetnus shot first....


----------



## Fat Brian (Nov 27, 2011)

DevenDoom said:


> That cleaver looks rusty. I'd want a tetnus shot first....



I think internal bleeding will get you before the tetanus does.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Nov 29, 2011)

D_A_Bunny said:


> A fresh, ripe sliced tomato on Bunny brand white bread, with Hellmann's mayo on both sides with a dash of salt and pepper, sliced on the diagonal.



!!!!!!!

Want this. NOW.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Dec 1, 2011)

I've been making a pretty nommy panini lately in a bid to get more greens. I marinade chunky slices of red onion, courgettes, cherry tomatoes, and three colour peppers in olive oil and balsamic vinegar. I grill them, put them on a panini covered in brie or cheddar, then toast it. Sooo good.


----------



## EMH1701 (Dec 22, 2011)

I like a good reuben.


----------



## smithnwesson (Dec 23, 2011)

Reubens don't suck.







Nom Nom Nom Nom . . . 

 - Jim


----------



## Skye23 (Dec 24, 2011)

One of my favorite sandwiches is one I can only have a few times a year because it involves leftovers. 

First a roast a thick-cut spiral cut ham, flat side down on the grate of my roasting pan with either coca cola or apple cider underneath to keep it moist. I glaze the ham every 20-30 minutes with Iron Chef Orange Sauce and Glaze with Ginger. 

To make the sandwich I take section of nice crusty french-style baugette and slice it in half. I butter both halves lavishly and then lightly spread some Maille Honey Dijon Mustard on both sides. Next I place a thick slice of swiss cheese, or if there's none to be had Muenster. Last of course are lots of nice thick slices of Glazed Ham. 

I only eat this alone, otherwise the moaning and whimpering can get a bit embarassing and even worse, I might be asked to share.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 24, 2011)

smithnwesson said:


> Reubens don't suck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Nom^10  .............


----------



## smithnwesson (May 10, 2012)

:bow: I'm outta there. - Jim


----------



## riplee (May 14, 2012)

I ate a Reuben recently that has chipotle sauce instead of thousand island dressing.

It was so damn good!


----------



## Ample Pie (May 14, 2012)

Red Robin's Caprese Chicken Sandwich pretty much owns my soul, but I like just about any sandwich if it has extra extra tomatoes. 

View attachment unnamed.jpg


----------



## Deven (May 14, 2012)

Yeah, I am officially in love with a sandwich from Subway:

On Italian roll:

double buffalo chicken
Pepperjack cheese
Bacon
Tomatoes
chipotle sauce
extra buffalo sauce.

Oh. my. god...


----------



## EMH1701 (May 19, 2012)

I love a really good Reuben.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 19, 2012)

EMH1701 said:


> I love a really good Reuben.



The key phrase here is "really good." While it is difficult to louse up a Reuben completely, it is also a sandwich that it is hard to get _just right_. So where do you go to get a REALLY good Reuben?


----------



## lypeaches (May 19, 2012)

You raise an excellent point...but the same could be said of most any sandwich. Everyone has their own personal preferences in terms of bread to meat - cheese - condiment - veggie ratio's...so it's really difficult to declare any one sandwich to be perfect, in my opinion. 

That being said, I like the Reuben at the Husky Truck Stop in Golden, British Columbia. I prefer a more even ratio of meat/sauerkraut/bread, 2 slices of cheese, and dressing on the side for dipping.


----------



## deanbpm (May 19, 2012)

Bacon and Egg with brown sauce


----------



## smithnwesson (May 21, 2012)

^ ^ ^ ^ 

There's no way that that could suck.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Dec 14, 2012)

Today I toasted a pumpernickel bagel. I spread cream cheese on both halves. The, on a whim, I heated up a few slices of tofurkey and put that on, along with a slice of Swiss cheese. And it was wonderful.

Now, would some enterprising carnivore be willing to replicate this sandwich with smoked turkey and report back on the result?


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Dec 15, 2012)

How can you forget the Muffaletta--that New Orleans favorite with olive salad, capicola, mortadella, salami, pepperoni, ham, Swiss cheese and provolone?


----------



## balletguy (Dec 15, 2012)

I do a Cheesburger 3 layers of cheese, and under the cheese is fresh crab meet.


----------



## Rojodi (Dec 15, 2012)

bbwlibrarian said:


> How can you forget the Muffaletta--that New Orleans favorite with olive salad, capicola, mortadella, salami, pepperoni, ham, Swiss cheese and provolone?



Take your pick, tell us your favorite:

R U Hungry


----------



## balletguy (Dec 15, 2012)

Cant forget a Po Boy


----------



## Mishty (Dec 15, 2012)

As I grow older,and in wiser in the late Summer of my life...I've fallen in love with a good damn sandwich. 

If it's got balsamic vinegar,and/or olive oil on it...it is a good sammie. 


I love a really good grilled ham and cheese,with the tomatoes,lettuce,slathers of mayo. Thick ham for the win on that one,but I love my deli meats scary thin for the most part.


----------



## one2one (Dec 16, 2012)

Did I mention a shrimp po' boy with Louisiana-style remoulade? It's hard to say if that's my favorite because I do adore a good reuben or gyro, but I think I might love the po' boy more.


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 16, 2012)

I love a nice Reuben...but they don't like me so much so I have to REALLY REALLY be craving one to have it.


----------



## toni (Dec 16, 2012)

balletguy said:


> I do a Cheesburger 3 layers of cheese, and under the cheese is fresh crab meet.



HOLY CRAP!!! I might love you :smitten:


----------



## hegotgame88 (Dec 25, 2012)

Sweetie said:


> I love a nice Reuben...but they don't like me so much so I have to REALLY REALLY be craving one to have it.



I second the Rueben such a complex array of deliciousness.


----------



## instantkarma (Dec 27, 2012)

A roast beef sandwich with provolone, onions, tomatoes, lettuce, and a little bit of mayo. :eat2:


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Dec 28, 2012)

Cuban sandwichhes are gooood


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 29, 2012)

I like a sandwich with a nice slathering of mayo, tofurkey, swiss, brown mustard, half an avocado and a handful of sprouts. I could eat many of those kinds of sammies. Romaine could replace the sprouts in a pinch..


----------



## bigpapi4u (Jan 4, 2013)

cuban ftw!!!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Oct 1, 2013)

There is good news. Pardon me while I adopt a suitably heraldic tone (with apologies to St. Luke):

"Behold! I bring good tidings of great joy, which shall be to all people. For there is published unto you this day, in the city of London, a book, which is _101 Sandwiches_, by Helen Graves. And this shall be a sign unto you: you shall find in this book a recipe, called Fool's Gold Sandwich, which is for a sandwich of peanut butter and jelly with _crisp bacon_!

And suddenly there was with the angel a multitude of the heavenly host, praising God and saying, 'peanut butter and jelly is good, but peanut butter and jelly with _bacon_* is _better_!'"

*In my own case, bacon is the candy of the soybean. It's still good.


----------



## moonvine (Oct 1, 2013)

bbwlibrarian said:


> How can you forget the Muffaletta--that New Orleans favorite with olive salad, capicola, mortadella, salami, pepperoni, ham, Swiss cheese and provolone?



From Central Grocery!


----------



## Saoirse (Oct 1, 2013)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> There is good news. Pardon me while I adopt a suitably heraldic tone (with apologies to St. Luke):
> 
> "Behold! I bring good tidings of great joy, which shall be to all people. For there is published unto you this day, in the city of London, a book, which is _101 Sandwiches_, by Helen Graves. And this shall be a sign unto you: you shall find in this book a recipe, called Fool's Gold Sandwich, which is for a sandwich of peanut butter and jelly with _crisp bacon_!
> 
> ...



My Pa and I looooove jelly and bacon sandwiches!!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Oct 1, 2013)

moonvine said:


> From Central Grocery!


YES!!! The best in the world!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Oct 10, 2013)

Any kind of sandwich with AVOCADO on it!!! YUM!! :eat2:


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Oct 11, 2013)

A deli in my neighborhood is offering a sandwich of grilled gruyere cheese and kimchee. It is addictive. :eat2:


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 1, 2017)

I have loved BLT's* all my life, but today I constructed a grilled bacon*, cheddar cheese, and tomato sandwich. It was so good I immediately got online to share it with fellow dimmers. Please try it.

*Vegetarian bacon is made from egg white, soybean oil. and textured soy product. It tastes good. And it is far more healthful than bacon; several pigs have assured me of this.


----------



## Cynthia (Sep 1, 2017)

I love vegetarian bacon. The secret is to get the right balance of crispy and soft. (Many people tend to overcook mock meats and dry them out.) Raw tomatoes are not my thing, but a BLT with fried green tomatoes and veggie bacon is lovely.

And there's nothing like an omelet sandwich on lightly toasted rye bread, dressed Reuben-style, with Swiss cheese, sauerkraut, and Russian dressing.


----------



## Heavy_Cream (Sep 2, 2017)

Well I like to get a tuna sandwich at Subway and have them put a lot of their sweet onion sauce all over it...and I get it with cheese, too. That sweet onion sauce stuff sure makes it taste good....goes so well with the tuna fish.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Sep 3, 2017)

A Ruben has to be my fav,10:30 at night and getting hungry just thinking about it!


----------



## Jeannie (Sep 3, 2017)

BLT with thick cut, peppered bacon (pig), but I haven't tried vegetarian bacon, so I can't compare. I rarely eat bacon, so when I do, I want the real thing. :eat2:

Dr Feelgood, I've had grilled cheese and bacon, without tomato, and it was fantastic. I'll add a tomato sometime!


----------



## ashishverma011 (Sep 20, 2017)

smithnwesson said:


> I'll have to go with the BLT.


Bacon has always been my personal favourite. Looks yum


----------



## Tracyarts (Sep 29, 2017)

Antone's Original. For those of you in Houston, you'll know exactly what I mean...

In general: A BLT, on toast, mustard not mayo, add sliced onions, and a slice of American or cheddar cheese.


----------



## Tracii (Sep 30, 2017)

There is a small bistro one town over that makes a Ruben sandwich to die for.
Marbled rye bread and awesome sauce on it too.
I asked them to make a double decker one once and it was awesome.
Another small sandwich shop does a killer Cuban sandwich and I have no idea what all is in it but holy cow is it good !!
I love little hole in the wall eatery type places because they make some incredible food.
There is a small country market close to where I live that is farther out in the country but their deserts and sandwiches are soo good.
I admit a GF of mine who is quite chubby BTW we will sometimes take a Saturday and go to as many of these small out of the way eateries as we can and sample the goodies they make.
We come back so bloated/stuffed most of the time we have to lay down and take a nap.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Oct 1, 2017)

Tracyarts said:


> A BLT, on toast, mustard not mayo, add sliced onions, and a slice of American or cheddar cheese.



I was spurred to make one of these for myself. It was transcendently good. Thank you, Tracyarts, Benefactress of Humanity! :bow::bow::bow:


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Oct 4, 2017)

The Detroit area has many restaurants classified as "Coney Island", the specialty of the house is a hot dog (aka Frankfurter) covered with a ground beef chili sauce, but these restaurants have very wide menus. Most will also cater to your whims to prepare items differently, as well as adding or leaving out items.

Many will feature an unbreaded skinless chicken breast that has been marinated and is grilled on a griddle.

What to do is order this sandwich with swiss cheese and bacon (you'll pay extra and be glad you did), when it comes to the table, put some Frank's Louisiana between the bacon and the chicken. It's fantastic!


----------



## In to it (Mar 3, 2018)

The ones you make yourself. Homemade = imagination, taste, quantity and less of the bad shit such as preservatives and other chemical additives.


----------



## Lizzie_Jones (Sep 12, 2018)

https://www.geniuskitchen.com/recipe/shooters-sandwich-130572


----------



## BigElectricKat (Sep 12, 2018)

I made the greatest sandwich ever last week. Grilled cheese with a fried egg and maple bacon!


----------



## ODFFA (Sep 12, 2018)

Subway's steak & cheese with chipotle sauce is pretty amazing. Almost too scandalous to count as a sandwich. I haven't had it in years. We have one Subway in CT that I know of. I'll have to go there again someday... even though England's was better.

ETA: Wait._ Does _a sub even count as a sandwich, or did I just blaspheme?


----------



## DragonFly (Sep 14, 2018)

ODFFA said:


> Subway's steak & cheese with chipotle sauce is pretty amazing. Almost too scandalous to count as a sandwich. I haven't had it in years. We have one Subway in CT that I know of. I'll have to go there again someday... even though England's was better.
> 
> ETA: Wait._ Does _a sub even count as a sandwich, or did I just blaspheme?


Totally counts!


----------



## DragonFly (Sep 14, 2018)

I’m going to have to counter your best sandwich with......
The Seasonal BLT 

White Bread ( Arnold if you have it) toasted
Smithfield thick cut bacon cooked in the oven
Helman’s Mayo
Fresh Jersey Tomatoes 
Butter lettuce 

Assemble and enjoy


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Sep 14, 2018)

I'll throw out the case for a Monte Cristo. I wouldn't want a steady diet of them due to the grease factor but they are delicious.


----------



## DragonFly (Sep 16, 2018)

I made a grilled ham and cheese in rye this evening that was a masterpiece!


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Sep 16, 2018)

BLT on rye is the best! With extra bacon of course


----------



## Funtastic curves (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## LumpySmile (Sep 22, 2018)

Oh that looks yummy! The other day I had a rueben filled Cornish pasty at a restaurant... Imagine putting that sandwich in a calzone made with croissant dough instead of pizza dough.... I think I'll have to make that soon.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Sep 22, 2018)

That does look really good and it's lunch time here lol!


----------



## Funtastic curves (Sep 22, 2018)

LumpySmile said:


> Oh that looks yummy! The other day I had a rueben filled Cornish pasty at a restaurant... Imagine putting that sandwich in a calzone made with croissant dough instead of pizza dough.... I think I'll have to make that soon.


That sounds wonderful I may have to try that one day


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 24, 2018)

Open-face Pimento Cheese Sandwich:

Get an ordinary 12-ounce container of pimento cheese from the grocery. Add the following:

1/2 cup finely chopped onion, 1/4 cup finely chopped bell pepper, 1/2 cup sliced or chopped olives (green or black -- your choice),1/8 tsp red pepper, 1/8 tsp garlic powder, 1/4 cup catsup, 1 Tbsp prepared mustard, 3 Tbsp crumbled bacon. 

Toast a couple of slices of bread, slather them with this mixture, and put them under the broiler for @ 5 minutes, just enough for the cheese to get slightly brown. Enjoy.


----------



## extra_m13 (Dec 17, 2018)

a simple sandwich can become a work of art with some dedication. personally, it has to have cheese, avocado, bacon, ham... mayonesse, mustard, and you are in for a sure win


----------

